# what style of hook for steelhead ?



## DCampbell (Jul 17, 2015)

I thought most preferences for the hooks people use were only for quality. I started doing some investigating and found out how wrong I was ! I bought Gamakatzu Octopus hooks based upon the popular opinion. I see that Octopus is a style of hook not a brand name. it seems after some research that a Circle hook maybe what I should have bought, not that the Octopus hooks wont work. I also bought some Blackbird hooks . sizes were 6s and 8s. I wish there was a Sticky on which hooks to use and why, lol. I want to Drift fish and float fish. 

Can anyone explain how to measure a hook so I can make sure I am legal ? do I measure the distance between the point and the shank ? I see some people use a wide Gap hook. The hook can be as long and as big as you want as long as the tip to shank is right?


----------



## danthebuilder (Nov 22, 2011)

I use the gamakatsu octopus hook size 6. The red ones. Not the painted ones. The painted ones the paint chips off and it adds abrasion to your line in the eyelet. If you got the painted ones already. Its not a big deal just retire the hooks once you see the paint chipping.

As for how to measure a hook. You just measure the gap at the very end of the tip of hook to the shaft on the other side of the gap.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

There is a float fishing/ center pinning sub forum that could have some useful information. I think you did well with your hook choice for fishing spawn, beads, shrimp, and worms as well as drifting wobble glos. Some like to use strong Steelhead float jigs (like Jammin) for waxies or spawn too. Fwiw I am currently using Beau Mac Octs size 6 for floating, drifting, soaking, and bait diving. I used to use the Gami and still would.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Are you sure you want a circle hook? Steelhead are known for dropping the bait, waiting for the circle to set may cost you fish. Also, with Octopus style hooks, you'll need to learn to snell. It's worth the effort, Snelled hooks dig on the bite, and a snelled hook is a very - very strong connection to the line.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

I used to run gams, but was losing fish. Switched to VMC octopus #6s for spawn bags or #8s for bags/beads. I really like the VMC hooks!


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

I use ravens mostly size 6 specialist and wide gaps, I have used the gami octopus hooks but found them to be weak, small mustads were even worse. Black birds I have heard lots of bad reports on as well but have not tried. I picked up some owners in size 6 that ill be running all fall was like $14 for a 50 pack which wasn't terrible. I have also heard good things about the Daiichi steelhead sized hooks.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

redneckman said:


> I used to run gams, but was losing fish. Switched to VMC octopus #6s for spawn bags or #8s for bags/beads. I really like the VMC hooks!


I've been using the Gamakatsu's since they came in a little cardboard box with a wax paper liner, no lost fish issues here. Though back then you had to choose carefully by the color of the hook...


----------



## jpmarko (Feb 26, 2010)

Mettlefish is correct. I would avoid circle hooks. Gamakatsu has always served me well. Sticky sharp and strong.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

Ive used Gama octopus hooks for years with no problem. No need (for me atleast) to try to invent a better mouse trap, lol

J-


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Several years ago I tied up a bunch of different flies using a good circle hook in size 8-10, to some extent I feel that they were working fairly well, but you had to be very quick on the hook set after the take. My hook up rate went up on some flies, and down on others, it was basically a tossup in my mind so I do not use them any more for Steelhead, except for the flies I still have left.
As for a brand of Octopus style hooks, I like the Ravens as well as anything, both the Specialist and the Specimen depending on how I am fishing. Tried several different brands, but the Ravens work as well or better than anything else and are not that expensive. 

D


----------



## DCampbell (Jul 17, 2015)

Sounds like I did ok with the red Gamakatzu octopus hooks then, I will try them out . Thanks guys for the responses, I know its basic , but to a newbie every bit of info that you guys are kind enough to share is like Gold !


----------



## DCampbell (Jul 17, 2015)

Sorry for the dbl post. I watched you tube videos for snelling a hook. Can I pre tie some snelled leaders ? if so how long do I make them ?


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

[QUOTE=" how long do I make them ?[/QUOTE]

It shouldn't take you long at all...
Just kidding, but seriously, desired leader length will change with factors like current & clarity. With a little practice, you can snell a hook in a few seconds in the dark with cold wet fingers. That way you don't have to store pre-tied leaders that may not even be the length you want. It's a skill worth honing.
Just my .02.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

In my old age i have got lazy, i like demon circles, (off set shank) for eyes,steel, n cats, in my younger day i used ec 181 bait holders, (for steelies) if i fish with a bobber (witch isn't very often ) i'll use a j hook


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Old Whaler said:


> [QUOTE=" how long do I make them ?


It shouldn't take you long at all...
With a little practice, you can snell a hook in a few seconds in the dark with cold wet fingers./QUOTE]
x2


----------



## Thebassologist (Jan 2, 2014)

Learn the snell knot!!!!! Very very easy to learn and run yarn. Cheap yet very affected. I only use 2 things, yarn and a certain brand of inline spinner. Ill catch the nastiest salmon that actually "hit" the spinner. And what I love most about this certain spinner, nearly impossible to snag a fish. Yes, I've tried to prove a point to a buddy and didn't even pick up a scale. Sholder to sholder with ppl at allegan dam or anywhere for that matter and I'd have people get pissed, being there for hours not a single fish and i limit in 45 min. What really gets ppl mad is when I let all of my fish go. Yup every single one! Don't eat fish but I LOVE the fight. I won't fish steelhead or salmon with any other lure


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

I must admit that the snell was the toughest to learn for me. Maybe it's because I was imbibing still then. Not many know how to use yarn the right way, it can be and usually is a very very productive method. This past late Winter/spring I could not get them to take it on my favorite spots on the Betsie, however toss in a bag and it was fish on, it was really strange, for 30 years I have had great results with yarn, I tried all color combo's, they just did not want it!


----------

